# GOAL: Updates



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

In relation to Harry's NRA updates I thought I would post some updates that are a little closer to home.
From Goals Website:
Gun Owners' Action League: GOAL in the news - W. MA Mayors join MAIG in push for more control
GOAL responds, "If they were truly interested in reducing crime they'd be taking a much different course that has nothing to do with the Second Amendment."

Gun Owners' Action League: GOAL in the news - Rep. Linsky calls for mandatory liability insurance and more.
GOAL's Jim Wallace asks: "What's the end game?"

Gun Owners' Action League: GOAL in the news - STATE HOUSE NEWS: Lawmakers, gun control activists mull strategy during private meeting. January 4, 2012

Gun Owners' Action League: GOAL in the news - Lawmakers, gun control activists mull strategy. January 4, 2012

Gun Owners' Action League: GOAL in the news - Mass. lawmakers weigh tough gun control measures. January 4, 2012

Gun Owners' Action League: GOAL in the news - Lawmakers review tighter gun control. January 4, 2012

Gun Owners' Action League: GOAL in the news - Meeting held on tightening Mass. gun control laws. January 4, 2012

Gun Owners' Action League: Friday News From GOAL - January 4, 2013
A complete listing of the weeks 2A related news from GOAL

Gun Owners' Action League: Gun Control Meeting Update, January 4, 2012
GOAL Exec Director Jim Wallace Summary of "Closed Door" meeting hosted by Rep. David Linsky

Powered By: RSSPump.com







1/4/13 Gun Control Meeting Update
*Brief Summary by GOAL Exec. Director Jim Wallace*:
As it turns out although GOAL was not invited to the Gun Control meeting hosted by Rep. David Linsky at the State House, I was allowed to listen in, but due to the packed room I was forced to listen from the hallway for most of the meeting.
There were several members of the law enforcement community present including Wayne Sampson of the Mass Chiefs of Police. John Rosenthal was on hand to provide is typical sound bite rhetoric. Angus McQuilken, former Chief of Staff for Senator Cheryl Jacques sponsor of the 1998 Gun Control Act, was on hand to provide his "experience".


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome back 

(I think)

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

GMass said:


> Welcome back
> 
> (I think)
> 
> Posted while GL 90 § 13B


Thanks,

Been a bit busy past few months. I finally had some free time tonight that I could dedicate to reviewing what I have missed on the site.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

CJIS said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Been a bit busy past few months. I finally had some free time tonight that I could dedicate to reviewing what I have missed on the site.


Is that code for "i was in a police academy and knew better"?

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

GMass said:


> Is that code for "i was in a police academy and knew better"?
> 
> Posted while GL 90 § 13B


Negative I wish though. I have been busy for a bit. Trying to cram work, and a few days a week working on my place up in NH to possibly get the hell out of this State is time consuming, but oh so worth it. After work tomorrow night I'll be going up there for the weekend


----------

